

New Facebook app: lifestream aggregator - morpheus
http://apps.facebook.com/intuuch/
intuuch publishes a users activities at various sites ( flickr, youtube, twitter ) as their digital lifestream into your facebook newsfeed.
======
immad
That title seems deceptive. This is a Facebook app rather than something
launched by facebook.

